# Curro



## Churchil

*Curro

*Ciao, volevo sapere una parola colloquiale che impieghiate per "_lavoro_" equivalente a questa spagnola, "_curro_".

Es: "_Hoy tengo mucho curro_" - "_Tengo que salir ya o llegaré tarde al curro_".


"_Currante_" sarebbe la maniera colloquiale di fare riferimento a un lavoratore impegnato ma in genere senza preparazione o studi superiori.


----------



## mimmi

Credo non esista.
Forse in qualche dialetto, ma non in italiano.
Quando vivevo a Madrid, si usava molto la parola Curro e currante.Ma in Italia non saprei proprio cosa usare..
Ciao


----------



## Laos

mimmi said:


> Credo non esista.
> Forse in qualche dialetto, ma non in italiano.
> Quando vivevo a Madrid, si usava molto la parola Curro e currante.Ma in Italia non saprei proprio cosa usare..
> Ciao



Sì anch'io penso che non esista un corrispondente. Esiste per il verbo, currar, che è "sgobbare" forse, ma per il sostantivo non sono mai riuscita a trovare una traduzione...


----------



## fabiog_1981

Sgobbare, secondo me, vuol dire lavorare duro piuttosto che lavorare. O no?


----------



## 0scar

Trabajo duro= *sgobbata*


----------



## Laos

fabiog_1981 said:


> Sgobbare, secondo me, vuol dire lavorare duro piuttosto che lavorare. O no?



Sì infatti, forse è che in currar vedo anche questa accezione, trabajar y duro,  evidetemente è una mia percezione sbagliata. Almeno appartengono entrambi al registro familiare.

Ciao


----------



## la italianilla

Quando vivevo a Madrid ho sempre avuto l'impressione (ripeto: l'impressione, non sto dicendo che la mia intepretazione sia esatta ) che "_curro_" si utilizzasse anche per indicare un lavoretto saltuario, anche tra studenti. 

_Ej: Busco curro para agosto_

In questo caso per me sarebbe un lavoretto o un lavoro saltuario, occasionale, tipo quelli estivi ecc...

Magari ho sempre capito male, chi lo sa


----------



## Neuromante

Eh...
Temo propio di si, Italianilla.

Curro è solo una forma coloquiale per dire Trabajo. Solo c`è una piccola sfumatura.
Essempii:
Una segretaria di solito "Trabaja" ma se è impegnata in uno spediente particularmente dificile e a corta scandenza allora è piu un "Curro"
Un sindaco alle tre di mattina nel suo uficio con una prattica da sbrigare per il ministero da consegnare in mattinata sta "currando" (Se mai sucedesse, per un miracolo) non lavorando.

Non si usa per un lavoro non troppo definito, serve sia una cosa un po più concreta e tosta.


----------



## la italianilla

Grazie Neuro, ottima delucidazione!


----------



## cin_cin_fu

Quindi "lavoretto" inteso come lavoro saltuario, per studenti, come si traduce allora?
Grazie!


----------



## irene.acler

He encontrado "currelo" (término familiar) para referirse a "lavoretto"..a ver qué dicen los hispanohablantes al respecto.


----------



## Fabrik83

Currelo se usa menos, me suena más antiguo el término. También sería en un registro familiar. A veces he escuchado incluso "currele" en masculino.


----------



## langalejandro

Yo acá en España escucho mucho la frase "soy un currito", o sea una persona que trabaja y es un mileurista. ¿Cómo definirían esto en italiano?

En Argentina la palabra currante es laburante, y un curro es un laburo.

Saludos y gracias,

Ale


----------



## mimmi

Hola,

siendo un poco cínico, en Italia, alguien que gana menos o casi mil euro al mes, se llamaría "morto di fame" o "disperato"`(y lo digo por experiencia propia!), porque, con los precios que hay, con ese sueldo no llegas ni al 15 del mes...

Saludos,

una tana en Venecia, desde Madrid


----------

